# East Coach trainers



## LanaBana (Feb 26, 2010)

Well it depends on how far you want to travel and how much you want to spend. 


*NEW JERSEY*

I took tune-up lessons with Anne Kursinski, who's at Market Street out of Frenchtown. No Website, PM. 

There's also Max Amaya & Stacia Madden at Stone Hedge & Beacon Hill.
Beacon Hill Show Stables: Welcome!

Hugo Huesca at Olympia Farms (Terrific) - No Website, PM for details

Nona Garson - The Ridge
http://www.nonagarson.com/

Helen Goddard
Welcome to Team Goddard! Helen Goddard's Journey...

Laura Chapot - Chado Farms
Welcome to Chado Farm!

Amanda Flint - Resolution Farm - (I bought my Mini Prix Mare, hopefully Grand Prix Mare, from her... she's great as well. Love Her!)
Hunters Jumpers Equitation Big Eq Horses Hunter Horse Jumper Horse for Sale Riding Lessons Training Boarding Horse Farm Stables Barn NJ NY PA

*DELAWARE*
Laurie Jakubauskas & Andrew Ross
LRJ Enterprises at Vicmead Hunt Club



I live on the East Coast (South Jersey). I can give you lots of information. I train and show all over the "A" and "AA" Circuits... travel everywhere. So I can try to help!


----------

